# Practice Posting >  Two stroke dream - Episode 3 - [First things first] "Brake Yourself Fool!"

## AVVG Customizing Studio

*In this episode:* 

A bit prehistory about motorcycle, 

Improving the brakes by installing new wheels, 

And making a special tool to fit new swingarm to frame.





The next step is to modify the frame, and for this we'll need to build a Frame Jig
*Subscribe to don't miss it*

----------

Rikk (Sep 20, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 18, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

I've seen some impressive techniques here, with minimalist equipage. I'm not a subscriber to anyone yet, but this is the kind of 'home-made' that deserve a following.

----------

